# American Electrical Engineering Jobs



## hansman (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi,

I am an Electrical Engineer with minors in Mathematics and Computer Science (3.7/4.0 GPA). I am graduating in April, and after looking for jobs and finding an opening at the air force base, my wife and I fell in love with the idea of moving to Cyprus. I felt like I was the perfect candidate, but the position closed a few days after I applied (it looks like they had already chosen someone and they were just completing the process). We still love the idea of moving to Cyprus and I am looking for appropriate places to apply.

Does anyone know of any good positions or places to check for openings? If anyone works on the base or with a government contractor, etc, we would love some referrals!


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

hansman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an Electrical Engineer with minors in Mathematics and Computer Science (3.7/4.0 GPA). I am graduating in April, and after looking for jobs and finding an opening at the air force base, my wife and I fell in love with the idea of moving to Cyprus. I felt like I was the perfect candidate, but the position closed a few days after I applied (it looks like they had already chosen someone and they were just completing the process). We still love the idea of moving to Cyprus and I am looking for appropriate places to apply.
> 
> Does anyone know of any good positions or places to check for openings? If anyone works on the base or with a government contractor, etc, we would love some referrals!


Hi, have you tried to contact the Ministry of Defence in the UK? It might help.


----------

